# Instabilidade Convectiva no Sul 04-06-2011



## |Ciclone| (4 Jun 2011 às 22:38)

Aqui deixo um video da instabilidade convectiva de hoje aqui no sul  :camera2:
Tem as imagens de radar de satélite e claro alguns time lapses que fiz esta tarde  :up:


A qualidade do som não é a melhor mas foi o que se arranjou com o microfone que tenho  doh

A primeira imagem que aparece logo na introdução também é de hoje xD


----------



## Teles (5 Jun 2011 às 09:14)

Está muito bom , parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2011 às 09:51)

Muito bom |Ciclone|!

Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2011 às 13:28)

Bom trabalho|Ciclone|, vídeo muito bem conseguido


----------



## actioman (5 Jun 2011 às 15:18)

Ciclone, como sempre uns belos time-lapses!  

E claro, temos músico! (nos créditos finais, o autor das imagens é o mesmo que o compositor musical )  Bela composição musical!


----------



## |Ciclone| (5 Jun 2011 às 19:00)

actioman disse:


> Ciclone, como sempre uns belos time-lapses!
> 
> E claro, temos músico! (nos créditos finais, o autor das imagens é o mesmo que o compositor musical )  Bela composição musical!



Obrigado a todos pelos comentários 

Quanto à musica digamos que não é bem uma composição mas sim uma improvisação. Liguei o microfone, meti o vídeo a passar para saber o tempo certo e toquei xD


----------



## actioman (5 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelos comentários
> 
> Quanto à musica digamos que não é bem uma composição mas sim uma improvisação. Liguei o microfone, meti o vídeo a passar para saber o tempo certo e toquei xD



Está muito boa então a tua improvisação! 
A mim chamou-me logo a atenção, pois sempre tive essa apetência pela música, chegando a ter aulas de solfejo na minha adolescência inclusive! Mas apenas ficou nisso mesmo, em vontade de aprender!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:17)

Adorei, parabéns .


----------

